
Show HN: I made a social news aggregator - mrkslehtisalo
https://newster.app
======
mrkslehtisalo
Been working on this project for the past month, it's still a work in progress
but take a look if you're interested.

Would love to hear your thoughts on how to make it better,

-Markus

------
5bolts
every thumbnail is strange.. looks like they were intended to be square but
stretched?

don't bug me to log in until i've gone through a couple stories first?

amazon link just cause, seems a bit out of place

